# Feeling so down..........



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to rant ladies but nowhere else to do so. I've had one of those days, to be honest I've had one of those months. 

We found out today another of our friends is pregnant, since March 2006 that's the 6th one. And although I'm pleased for them I'm also devastated it isn't me. There are many reasons that it's been tough especially with my sister in law and I try my hardest not to be envious but it's eating me up. 

This Christmas hasn't been very good as I'm all over the place. I'm snappy, tearful and feeling so incredibly sorry for myself. I don't start the Clomid for another few days yet and although I've been trying so hard to stay    for myself and my DH I just don't think it's going to work for us. 

Ros
x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel! I am feeling like that most of the time! My two friends got pregnant + my neighbour at the same time I got pregnant. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage and all three of them gave birth around the same time I was due. I felt awful. But I believe it will happen one day and all these bad feelings will be past memory. So chin up, try to stay positive. It will happen! 

Take care

Andi


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Andi, 

I'm sorry to hear about your m/c that must have been awful for you. I know I will feel alot more positive in a few days time, I guess we all go through stages like this eh?

I just never thought it would be this difficult and having people around us fall pregnant whilst we try just makes things even more painful. 

Here's hoping that 2007 brings us all the BFP's we wish for ;o)

Ros
x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ros,

Sorry your feeling low hun, hopefully the new year will bring you lots of luck.

Sending you a big Sonjia Squeeze

Mrs H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Sonja, 

Thanks so much for your kind words, feeling a little better actually. 

I start the Clomid tonight so feeling excited/anxious!! Will of course keep you updated with how I get on   

Hope you had a great new year!!

Ros
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ros

Chin up hun, you need as much positivity as possible....

Good luck

Thinking of you

Bev xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Bev  

Thanks so much for the post   I'm actually feeling alot better today. I started the Clomid last night and am surprisingly very excited/positive about it all!   

I know this can only help us so will carry on  

Ros
x

P.S Your little boy is beautiful, I love the name Alex and James is my dad's first name and my nephews middle name


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Ros, good for you for having a positive attitude.  Hang in there and remember if the clomid does give you any side effects they're only temporary.  Best of luck!    

Sarah xx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Sarah!! You girls are just the best, so lucky to have this board  

Today I feel like I could have all the side effects that are listed and still be positive - I want a baby more than anything so throw it all at me!   

Sure I wouldn't really feel that way if I did though   

Ros
x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ros - hope you are starting to feel a bit better now.  I found the first month of Clomid difficult but this, the second month was much better, so it does vary.  I was so snappy with my family at Xmas and unfortunately exploded at one of my relatives who doesn't seem to be able to empathise at all with what I'm going through.
Hope you manage to stay positive - I know it takes a lot of energy  - all the best for 2007

Hi Andi - just wanted to say that I really empathise with what you went through with your miscarriage as I too got pregnant at pretty much the same time as 2 friends, 1 colleague and 1 neighbour and then lost the baby at 10 weeks.  It has been so hard seeing them through their pregnancies.  I would love to be able to enjoy my friend's pregnancies but I can't.  Although I'm happy for them, it hurts so much.  Anyway, let's hope that Clomid and 2007 bring us what we want.

Take care
Love Vicci


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ros hope you feel a bit better now! Positive thinking! 

Vicci- I know what you mean. So hard to watch your friends with babies. I feel left out now. I know I should be happy for them but can't help it sometime thinking It should have been me! But I do believe this is our year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Vicci & Matchbox!

Your kind words are such a help! It's awful feeling like this and was before I'd even started the Clomid! The desparation of wanting a baby becomes so strong it's difficult to see clearly at times  

Ros
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck with the Clomid - i never thought it would help me, but seemed it did even though i got my BFP 6 weeks after stopping it!!    
Best of luck.
Jo x


----------

